# Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeeGo



## Superwip (21. Januar 2011)

Informationen der Finnischen Seite Prosessori.fn zufolge will Nokia auf dem Mobile World Congress (14.-17. Februar in Barcelona) das Nokia N9 vorstellen- das möglicherweise erste Handy mit X86 CPU

Den Informationen zufolge soll das N9 einen 1,2GHz ATOM CPU, wahrscheilich aus der neuen Moorestown Serie (ATOM Z6XX), besitzen

Die Moorestown ATOMs sind SoCs für Tablets und Smartphones; da viele grundlegende PC Funktionalitäten wie etwa SATA und IED Controller sowie ein BIOS/EFI fehlen laufen allerdings klassischen PC Betriebssysteme nicht; kompatibel sind aktuell die Mobil Linuxversionen MeeGo, Android und MobLin- prinzipiell sollte aber normale PC Linuxsoftware, einschließlich einiger Spiele, weitgehend laufen- sofern die Leistung dafür ausreicht

Das Finnische Startup Unternehmen Aava mobile hat bereits vor einem Jahr einen Moorestown Prototypen vorgestellt, Aava vermarktet die Geräte aber nicht direkt sondern operiert nur als OEM Zulieferer; so weit ich weiß ist das Gerät jedenfalls bis heute nicht auf den Markt gekommen

Als Betriebssystem soll jedenfalls das schon vom Nokia N900 bekannte MeeGo Linux zum Einsatz kommen

Weitere vermutete technische Daten:
-4 Zoll OLED Touchscreen
-64 GiB interner Flash Speicher
-Micro SDHC Steckplatz
-W-LAN b,g,n
-HSPA+
-Bluetooth 2.1
-Mini HDMI Ausgang
-Aluminiumgehäuse
-Aufschiebbare QWERTZ- Tastatur

PROSESSORI - UUTISET - N9 pohjaa Atom-prosessoriin
Nokia N9: Premiere für erstes Handy mit Atom-CPU - News - CHIP Handy Welt


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*

Das könnte eine beträchtliche Leistungssteigerung bei den Smartphones bedeuten. Ich bin gespannt, was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## D3N$0 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*

Naja was heißt leistungssteigerung? Es weden schon seit längerem Handys mit 1GHz Porzessoren hergestellt jedoch waren das bisher keine x86 CPUs


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*

Gut, dann wird mein nächstes Handy wieder nen Nokia .


----------



## FreakyRadio (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*

Hört sich sehr interessant an. Mein 5600 XpresMusic will auch langsam ausgetauscht werden


----------



## AMD64X2-User (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*

Auch wenn das dann das beste Smartphone am Markt ist werde ich Nokia trotzdem nicht kaufen! Die haben hier in D genug Arbeitsplätze kaputt gemacht!


----------



## Operator (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*

Mich würde mal die Akku laufzeit interessieren....
2-3 std bei nem game oder inet surfen.... 
ich will doch nur nen Smartphone mit dickem akku


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*

Da kommt Schwung und Abwechslung in die Sache. Ob allerdings ein Atom gegen einen vollwertigen und nativen RISC-Prozessor wie den ARM bei gleicher Taktzahl anstinken kann? Ich weiß es nicht?


----------



## TheRealBecks (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*

Nur der Korrektheit halber: Das Betriebssystem heißt MeeGo und nicht MeGo!


----------



## Superwip (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*

Dem Takt nach zu urteilen handelt es sich wohl um ein ATOM Z615 SoC mit 2,2W TDP

Die TDP liegt damit nicht nennenswert über dualcore high-end ARM SoCs wie dem nVidia Tegra 2

Wie der reale Stromverbrauch dann in der Praxis aussieht kann man damit freilich aber noch nicht sagen; die CPU ist auch nicht das einzige Bauteil in einem Handy, das Strom verbraucht; das Display kommt hier etwa noch dazu- in dem Fall sollte das OLED Display recht sparsam sein

Über die Rechenleistung kann man noch überhaupt keine Aussage machen; Intel hat angekündigt, dass die CPUs schneller als die erste ATOM Generation sein sollen, ob das stimmt kann man freilich nicht sagen- X86 sei dank wird man den CPU aber zum Teil mit herkömmlichen Desktop Benchmarks testen können soweit sie unter Linux laufen



> Das Betriebssystem heißt MeeGo und nicht MeGo!


 
Stimmt, ist ausgebessert


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Auch wenn das dann das beste Smartphone am Markt ist werde ich Nokia trotzdem nicht kaufen! Die haben hier in D genug Arbeitsplätze kaputt gemacht!



Erstens hat nicht nur Nokia Abeitsplätze in D abgebaut sondern auch andere zB Siemens (mobile Sparte) und das was se da abgezogen haben war richtig mies:
Siemens: kauft mehr Siemens Handys sonst müssen wie Stellen abbauen...es wurde gekauft und trotzdem abgebaut!!! 
Dann wurde Siemens Mobile von BenQ aufgekauft (wir werden Siemens am Leben halten...) 3 Monate später wars tot  

Und wer weiß welche Praktiken Sony, HTC oder irgend ne andere Firma in anderen Ländern abziehen??? 

Zum Thema:
Ich hoffe se werden die intuitve Menüführung beibehalten, dann bin ich dabei...
(ich hatte 6150, 6210, 6250, 7650, N90 / habe noch nGage, N93i und aktuell n N97 und bin immer zufrieden gewesen...)


----------



## PAN1X (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Nokia damit auch nicht wieder an die Spitze kommt. Das OS wird an mangelnden Apps scheitern, so wie Bada von Samsung, WebOS von HP oder Brew MP von HTC. Die Masse legt eben viel Wert darauf. Schade, dass Nokia mit Symbian nicht sofort auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen ist und das OS an Smartphone-User besser angepasst hat.


----------



## ReaCT (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*

Ist dieser Atom dann ein Dualcore?


----------



## Rollora (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*



ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Erstens hat nicht nur Nokia Abeitsplätze in D abgebaut sondern auch andere zB Siemens (mobile Sparte) und das was se da abgezogen haben war richtig mies:
> Siemens: kauft mehr Siemens Handys sonst müssen wie Stellen abbauen...es wurde gekauft und trotzdem abgebaut!!!
> Dann wurde Siemens Mobile von BenQ aufgekauft (wir werden Siemens am Leben halten...) 3 Monate später wars tot
> 
> Und wer weiß welche Praktiken Sony, HTC oder irgend ne andere Firma in anderen Ländern abziehen???


OMFG es kauft doch hoffentlich nicht wirklich wer einen Prozessor (AMD) oder ein Handy, obwohl es sonst nicht so toll ist, weil es aus DEUTSCHLAND ist. Wie verblendet kann man sein? Dadurch wird das Produkt automatisch schlechter, weil man in Deutschland qualität eben teurer herstellen muss als zum Beispiel in China. Und wenn so eine Diskussion schon aufkommen würde, dürfte man keine Applegeräte kaufen, die haben in Deutschland kaum angestellte und dort wo sie angestellte haben, springen wegen der Arbeitsbedingungen regelmäßig Leute vom dach....

So BTT: Wäre wirklich interessant, wie sich der ATOM schlägt, aber abgesehen von massiv höheren Strombedarf erwarte ich nicht viel, der ATOM Chip benötigt mal ein völliges Redesign, für mehr Pro/Mhz Leistung und weniger Energieverbrauch


----------



## Ruhrpott (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*

Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung seitens Nokia 

Sie sollen bloß weg von Symbian und vielleicht auch mal auf den Android Zug aufspringen oder vielleicht auch Winphone 7.

Ich bin gespannt auf das Smartphone , hoffentlich wird es nicht so ein Klopper wie es das N900, das war wirklich sehr klobig und lag nicht gut in der Hand.


----------



## Verminaard (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*

Schick was Nokia hier baut.
Wenn die Bedienung top ist, halbwegs vernueftige Akkulaufzeit vorhanden ist kann das n gutes Teil werden.

Ich persoenlich wuerde mir allerdings weniger Smartphones wuenschen. Eher herkoemmliche Mobiltelefone die das koennen wofuer sie Anfangs gedacht waren. 
Telefonieren, kompromissloser guter Empfang, lange Akkulaufzeit, Robustheit, SMS Funtkion.
Werden wir vielleicht in 10 Jahren bei einer aufkommenden Retrowelle erleben


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*



Rollora schrieb:


> OMFG es kauft doch hoffentlich nicht wirklich wer einen Prozessor (AMD) oder ein Handy, obwohl es sonst nicht so toll ist, weil es aus DEUTSCHLAND ist...



Das sehe ich auch so... ich hab damit auch auf n Posting geantwortet dessen Aussage war: Nie wieder Nokia, Nokia hat Stellen abgebaut...

Gruß Ikarus


----------



## TAZ (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*



Superwip schrieb:


> Als Betriebssystem soll jedenfalls das schon vom Nokia N900 bekannte MeGoo Linux zum Einsatz kommen



Auf dem N900 läuft nativ Maemo in der Version 5. Allerdings wurde mit den letzten Updates die Möglichkeit zum Dualboot gegeben, womit man die die Version 1.2 von MeeGo installieren kann, welche allersings noch ziemlich unstable und buggy ist.



ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Und wer weiß welche Praktiken Sony, HTC oder irgend ne andere Firma in anderen Ländern abziehen???



Genau das ist der Punkt. Ein Unternehmen muss ja wirtschaftlich arbeiten und wenn das in Deutschland nicht mehr geht sollten die Konsequenzen klar sein. Allerdings muss man ihnen vorwerfen dass sie vorher schön Fördermittel abgegriffen haben.



PAN1X schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Nokia damit auch nicht wieder an die Spitze kommt. Das OS wird an mangelnden Apps scheitern, so wie Bada von Samsung, WebOS von HP oder Brew MP von HTC. Die Masse legt eben viel Wert darauf. Schade, dass Nokia mit Symbian nicht sofort auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen ist und das OS an Smartphone-User besser angepasst hat.



Für Bada gibt es ehrlich gesagt schon ganz ein paar Apps, klar man kann es nicht mit iOS oder Android vergleichen. Aber Samsung muss mehr Telefone mit Bada bringen, sonst stirbt die Plattform bald wieder. Vorallem sollten sie sich mal um stabile PC-Software kümmern. Über WebOS würde ich derweil keine Aussagen treffen wollen, du weisst nicht was hp noch alles in der Hinterhand hat. Und die werden mit aller Gewalt in diesen Markt drängen, schätze ich. Sie sollten nur ein bisschen mehr Gas geben. Sonst sehe ich das gleiche Problem wie bei Nokia, zu großer Konzern, zu unflexibel. Wobei Samsung vormacht wie es gehen kann. Brew MP kommt nicht von HTC sondern von Qualcomm, aber nur HTC baut Geräte mit Brew MP.

Und ich weiß nicht warum das Software-Angebot für Nokia immer so massiv unterschätzt wird. Es gibt tonnenweise Software für Nokia, man darf sich nur nicht so auf den Ovi-Store von Nokia versteifen. Da gibt es zum Beispiel noch Symbian-World. Da gibt es Software mit der komplett deinen PC fernsteuern kannst, Video-Player die mit allen möglichen Formaten umgehen können, eine Nachtuhr die du mit klatschen steuern kannst und und und...



Ruhrpott schrieb:


> Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung seitens Nokia
> 
> Sie sollen bloß weg von Symbian und vielleicht auch mal auf den Android Zug aufspringen oder vielleicht auch Winphone 7.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt auf das Smartphone , hoffentlich wird es nicht so ein Klopper wie es das N900, das war wirklich sehr klobig und lag nicht gut in der Hand.



Symbian wird als Mainstream-Plattform erhalten bleiben. Und so schlecht ist es gar nicht, vorallem ist es nicht so ein Ressourcen-Fresser wie bei der Konkurrenz. Das N8 hat einen 620 Mhz Arm Level 11 Prozessor und es ist genauso flott wie ein iPhone 4 oder Android-Smartphone unterwegs. Android oder WinPhone7 wirst du wohl in nächster Zeit bei Nokia nicht finden, denn Nokia will nicht unter den anderen Herstellern untergehen. Die wollen ihr Betriebssystem als Alleineinstellungsmerkmal, sonst wären sie ja schon längst auf den Android-Zug aufgesprungen. 
Und weils mir gerade einfällt, wenn du das N8 an einen TV anschliesst per miniHDMI kannst du deine Spiele sogar in 720p zocken. 
btw: Das N900 war das erste Telefon nach dem Nexus S auf dem Android 2.3 lief.
Und das N900 war zwar dick, ist aber eigentlich auch nicht als Smartphone konzipiert, es ist eben mehr. Ich meine auf dem teil kann ich sogar Mac OSX installieren! Läuft zwar wie ne Schnecke aber darum gehts nicht, es funktioniert.


----------



## Hugo78 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*



Rollora schrieb:


> So BTT: Wäre wirklich interessant, wie sich der ATOM schlägt, aber abgesehen von massiv höheren Strombedarf erwarte ich nicht viel, der ATOM Chip benötigt mal ein völliges Redesign, für mehr Pro/Mhz Leistung und weniger Energieverbrauch



Vorallem sollte Tegra 3 tatsächlich schon in wenigen Monaten in 28nm und als Quad Core SoC kommen, dann ...
Naja ohne Worte ...


----------



## sanQn (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*

Das N9 könnte mein nächstes Smartphone werden, WLAN und QWERTZ-Tastatur hat es ja schon


----------



## Iceananas (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*

Das wird doch nix, auf jeden Fall habe ich auch meine Zweifel an der Effizienz des ATOMs. Aktuelle 1Ghz ARM können locker 720p decodieren, und ein ATOM schaffts in der Regel nicht mal Flashwerbung flüssig darzustellen..


----------



## jojo0077 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Auch wenn das dann das beste Smartphone am Markt ist werde ich Nokia trotzdem nicht kaufen! Die haben hier in D genug Arbeitsplätze kaputt gemacht!



Stimmt dann kaufe ich lieber ein Handy wo sich die Arbeiter in der Fabrik reihenweise in den Tod stürzen weil sie so ausgebeutet werden.

Ist sicherlich sinnvoller 

Übrigens ist Nokia beim Umweltschutz eine Klasse für sich.

Bochum war zwar ******* aber trotzdem: Wer verantwortungsbewusst kaufen will muss Nokia kaufen. Das ist so und wird sich wohl nicht so schnell ändern.

Edit: ...und übrigens. Das alle immer so auf Symbian rumhacken ist mehr als lächerlich. Die schwäche von Symbian ist das veraltete Design und der Browser. Das wird aber behoben.

Wenn man sich aber Systeme anguckt wie Bada, Brew oder WP7 können die nicht viel mehr bieten als ein gutes Design (wenn überhaupt). Vielleicht noch nen einigermaßen guten Browser... Funktionsumfang ist aber quasi nicht vorhanden.

Symbian hat einfach nur einen schlechten Ruf und alle die sich nicht richtig informieren glauben dann halt Symbian wäre schlecht. Das ist Unsinn!

...davon abgesehen weiß ich nicht ob Atom und MeeGo so eine gute Wahl sind.


----------



## TAZ (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Das wird doch nix, auf jeden Fall habe ich auch meine Zweifel an der Effizienz des ATOMs. Aktuelle 1Ghz ARM können locker 720p decodieren, und ein ATOM schaffts in der Regel nicht mal Flashwerbung flüssig darzustellen..



Es handelt sich hier (wie schon im ersten Post geschrieben) nicht um den Atom wie er aus Netbooks bekannt ist. Es gibt quasi keine wirklich vertrauenswürdigen Quellen wo man erfährt wieviel Leistung die CPU nun eigentlich hat. Und vorallem muss sich der Prozessor auf einem Smartphone nicht um soviel kümmern wie bei einem Windows PC.

Ich glaube halt nicht dass man bei Nokia *und* Intel so dumm ist ein Produkt auf den Markt zu schmeissen dass der Konkurrenz meilenweit hinterher hängt wenn doch so viel davon abhängt. Schliesslich will Nokia zeigen, dass sie noch immer zurecht den Titel Marktführer tragen und zum anderen will Intel unbedingt Fuss im ultramobilen Bereich fassen, denn der Smartphone/Handy-Markt sowie auch der Tablet-Markt werden stärker wachsen als der Net/Notebook und PC-Markt.



jojo0077 schrieb:


> Edit: ...und übrigens. Das alle immer so auf Symbian rumhacken ist mehr  als lächerlich. Die schwäche von Symbian ist das veraltete Design und  der Browser. Das wird aber behoben.
> 
> Wenn man sich aber Systeme anguckt wie Bada, Brew oder WP7 können die  nicht viel mehr bieten als ein gutes Design (wenn überhaupt). Vielleicht  noch nen einigermaßen guten Browser... Funktionsumfang ist aber quasi  nicht vorhanden.
> 
> ...



Beim Browser von Nokia hat sich ja schon einiges getan, trotzdem ist Opera besser. Von daher ist das Browserproblem auch keines.
Der Browser von Bada ist ehrlich gesagt der letzte Müll, ich hatte schon das vergnügen mal mit einem Samsung Wave zu spielen...
Aber vom Funktionsumfang ist Bada mehr als ausreichend für den Standard "Ich-will-unbedingt-ein-Smartphone"-User.
Symbian ist nicht schlecht, es entwickelt sich in die richtige Richtung,  aber leider zu langsam, bzw. hat Nokia zu spät angefangen das System  richtig auf Touchscreen zu optimieren.


----------



## Superwip (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*



> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Nokia damit auch nicht wieder an die Spitze kommt. Das OS wird an mangelnden Apps scheitern



Du hast eine QWERTZ Tastatur und kannst schätzungsweise 90% aller x86 Software nutzen, die auch auf normalem Linux läuft; gegenüber diesem Softwareangebot sieht jedes andere Smartphone OS alt aus



> Ist dieser Atom dann ein Dualcore?



Nein, aber er hat möglicherweise HT



> Wäre wirklich interessant, wie sich der ATOM schlägt, aber abgesehen von massiv höheren Strombedarf erwarte ich nicht viel, der ATOM Chip benötigt mal ein völliges Redesign, für mehr Pro/Mhz Leistung und weniger Energieverbrauch



Wie gesagt: das SoC verbraucht nur weniger als halb so viel wie ein herkömmliches "Pineview" Netbook ATOM SoC und damit nicht viel mehr als ein high-end dualcore ARM SoC wie der Tegra II

Zur Leistung ist noch nichts bekannt



> Vorallem sollte Tegra 3 tatsächlich schon in wenigen Monaten in 28nm und als Quad Core SoC kommen, dann ...



Und Intel kommt mit den "Cedar Trail" ATOMs in 32nm, über die abgesehen davon praktisch nichts bekannt ist

_________
Ich würde mir von dem Atom jedenfalls keine Leistungswunder erhoffen, vermutlich ist er bestenfalls gleich schnell wie die schnellsten dualcore ARMs...

Der Hauptvorteil besteht einfach darin, dass herkömmliche x86 Software läuft, ein Vorteil den man nicht unter- aber auch nicht überschätzen sollte; das Teil hat jedenfalls mehr von einem echten PC als ein ARM Netbook...


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*



Superwip schrieb:


> Du hast eine QWERTZ Tastatur und kannst schätzungsweise 90% aller x86 Software nutzen, die auch auf normalem Linux läuft; gegenüber diesem Softwareangebot sieht jedes andere Smartphone OS alt aus



Nur will jemand diese "Apps" auf einem Smartphone? Gerade Symbian ist "Pain in the Ass" - weil es kein richtiges Touchscreen OS ist. Man muss sich sinnlos durch häßliche Menüs hangeln und lahm und unstabil ist Symbian ohnehin auch, aber das ist eine andere Sache. Dann muss die GUI der X86-Apps aber mächtig viel umportiert werden, wo wir wieder bei Symbian-Problemen wären. Symbian ist tot, dafür gibt es keine richtigen Apps. Ich habe mein Nokia X6 richtiggehend dafür gehasst.


----------



## TAZ (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*



Steck0rWechsl0r schrieb:


> Nur will jemand diese "Apps" auf einem Smartphone? Gerade Symbian ist "Pain in the Ass" - weil es kein richtiges Touchscreen OS ist. Man muss sich sinnlos durch häßliche Menüs hangeln und lahm und unstabil ist Symbian ohnehin auch, aber das ist eine andere Sache. Dann muss die GUI der X86-Apps aber mächtig viel umportiert werden, wo wir wieder bei Symbian-Problemen wären. Symbian ist tot, dafür gibt es keine richtigen Apps. Ich habe mein Nokia X6 richtiggehend dafür gehasst.



Symbian ist nicht lahm. Geh doch mal in den Mediamarkt oder so und nimm mal das N8 in die Hand, lahm ist da gar nichts! Und Bedienung mit Touchscreen ist auch kein Problem. Unstabiler als andere Systeme in dem Segment ist Symbian ebenfalls nicht. Woher nimmst du denn diese Aussagen?? Schon die Aussage es gäbe keine Apps zeigt mir dass du dich gar damit auseinandergesetzt hast. Klar gibt es für Apple-Geräte wesentlich mehr Apps, aber wieviele davon sind Schrott?

Und was zur Hölle hat Symbian mit MeeGo zu tun in diesem Zusammenhang?


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (22. Januar 2011)

Was für ein Unsinn. Im Ovi-Store gibt es nur Müll. Die Anwendungsentwicklung für Symbian ist traditionsbedingt der letzte Schund und einfach limitiert, Punkt aus. Meego ist ein überfälliger Neuanfang für Nokia.


----------



## Superwip (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*



> Die Anwendungsentwicklung für Symbian ist traditionsbedingt der letzte Schund und einfach limitiert


 
Hast du dich schon ernsthaft mit der Entwicklung von Symbian Software auseinandergesetzt?

Ich denke, dann wüsstest du, dass das nicht stimmt



> Im Ovi-Store gibt es nur Müll


 
Das stimmt a) nicht und b) ist man selbst schuld, wenn man nur den Ovi Store nutzt, der nur einen Bruchteil der erhältlichen Software enthält



> Meego ist ein überfälliger Neuanfang für Nokia.


 
Auf High-End Geräten sehe ich durchaus Vorteile von MeeGo aber unbrauchbar ist Symbian keineswegs


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (22. Januar 2011)

Das ist doch sinnlos und tut mir sogar schon leid, ehrlich.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nokia N9: X86 Handy mit ATOM und MeGo*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Gut, dann wird mein nächstes Handy wieder nen Nokia .



Jo könnte mir auch vorstellen das Nokia mal wieder richtig was anständiges rausbringt...in letzter Zeit ists ja iwie bissl ruhig.


----------



## TAZ (22. Januar 2011)

Steck0rWechsl0r schrieb:


> Das ist doch sinnlos und tut mir sogar schon leid, ehrlich.



Hä so langsam komme ich nicht mehr mit.
Mit Qt von Nokia musst du nur einmal programmieren und kannst daraus Applikationen für Symbian und Maemo/MeeGo erstellen.
Klar im Ovi-Store gibt es nur Müll....und er ist die einzige Quelle für Applikationen... 

Und Symbian ist nachwievor das ressourcenschonensde System und bringt von Grund auf einen ziemlich hohen Funktionsumfang mit, der sich je nach Modell etwasunterscheidet.


----------



## PAN1X (23. Januar 2011)

Welcher Otto-Normalverbraucher sucht denn außerhalb des Ovi-Stores Apps? Es geht hier nicht um einen minderen Teil der Nutzer. Außerdem lässt sich auf einem Symbian Handy nicht immer jede Software problemlos installieren (Stichwort: Zertifikate). Für Android und iPhone-User ist fast das ganze Angebot auf einen Blick ersichtlich (Market, Appstore), das erleichtert es dem Nutzer nun mal. Und das macht wohl den größten Erfolg von Android und iOS aus.

Ach ja: Ich glaube auch kaum, dass die vorhandene x86-Software so ohne weiteres läuft, oder dass sich ein normaler Nutzer überhaupt mit der Hardware/Software in dieser Form auseinander setzt. Es wird scheitert, ich prophezeie es!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Januar 2011)

Wer lässt den bitteschön PC-Software auf dem Handy laufen? PC-Apps sind für große Displays, Maus und Tastatur optimiert, auf dem Handy braucht man Handy-Apps.
x86-Handys finde ich sowieso sinnlos, ARM ist hier sinnvoller. Für Handys sollte es eine RISC-Architektur sein.
Nokia sollte zu Android wechseln. iOS und WP7 gehören auch eingestampft.

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-I5800 mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## TAZ (23. Januar 2011)

Okay also weil es bei Android und iOS eine reglementierte und zentrale Programmvergabestelle gibt und nur diese (okay bei Android nicht ganz) ist dass der bessere Weg.
Super kann man sich dann gleich vom Anbieter vorschreiben lassen was man installieren darf. Sicherlich die beste Lösung für unser aller Wohl.
Und Suchmaschinen sind natürlich auch viel zu schwer zu bedienen um alternative Quellen für Software zu finden. 
Die Zertifikate sind nicht aus Spass da. Zum Beispiel laufen Programme die für Symbian UIQ programmiert wurden nicht ohne Porbleme auf Nokia-Symbian-Geräten. Das habt ihr aber nicht Nokia sondern Sony Errcisson und Samsung zu verdanken.
Mal ehrlich wer ein Smartphone haben will sollte damit auch umgehen können und rudimentäre Internetkenntnisse haben die über Facebook und Youtube hinausgehen.
Wer zu doof dafür ist, soll sich halt ein schickes Handy holen.


Überlegt euch mal welche Zielgruppe das N9 haben wird und welche das N900 momentan noch inne hat.
Diese Smartphones sind nicht für diese 0815-Smartphone User die Angry Birds oder was weiß ich spielen wollen.
Und die Möglichkeiten die eine x86-Architektur mit sich bringt von vornherein als als tot und gescheitert zu verdammen nein gar zu prophezeien halte ich für Unsinn.
Zum Beispiel wäre es ein einfaches VLC oder Firefox/Chrome auf das N9 zu portieren. Ich will ja gar nicht Desktop-Version der Software benutzen, aber die Portierung auf ein System mit x86-Unterbau ist wensentlich einfacher. Und wer wöllte dass den nicht auf seinem Smartphone haben??
Vorallem aber weiß noch gar keiner wie schnell denn diese CPU eigentlich sein wird...kann genausogut sein dass die ARM-Prozessoren dagegen kein Land sehen...Intel baut ja auch nicht erst seit gestern Prozessoren.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (23. Januar 2011)

PAN1X schrieb:


> Welcher Otto-Normalverbraucher sucht denn außerhalb des Ovi-Stores Apps?...



What???  Selbst bei www.chip.de findeste n Haufen Apps für Symbian...
Kostenlose oder auch nicht, manche verlinken auf Hestellerseiten oder auch zu Nokia.

Oder noch n paar Beispiele:

www.softonic.de
www.symbian60.mobi
www.connect.de (diese Seite usw dürfte wohl fast jedem Smartphone User was sagen)

Auch reine Freeware Seiten gibt es: 

www.symbian-freeware.com
symbian-freeware.blogspot.com

Übrigens gibt es dort auch immer wieder Modifikations App, damit man den Look von Android oder andere hat...

*Wer Google bedienen kann, findet auch mehr als Genug Apps für Symbian.... Keine Apps für Nokia ---> für mich kein Argument*

P.S. dass N97 hat auch eine Tastenbasierende Qwertz Tastatur unterm Display


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Januar 2011)

Alternative Quellen sind kein Argument, die gibt es auch bei Android.
Symbian wurde als OS für Handys mit Tasten und kleinem SW-Display entwickelt. Für aktuelle Smartphones sollte man kein OS nehmen, das auf diesem Uralt-OS basiert, sondern eins, das von vorn herein für Touch-Bedienung entwickelt wurde.
Dass Android-Handys ständig online sind, ist auch ein riesiger Vorteil. Ein N8 z.B. informiert mich nicht sofort über neue E-Mails. Ein Handy-OS, das nicht mit dem Google-Account verbunden ist, ist sowieso fail.

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-I5800 mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (23. Januar 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Alternative Quellen sind kein Argument, die gibt es auch bei Android.
> Symbian wurde als OS für Handys mit Tasten und kleinem SW-Display entwickelt...



Aber beim Android ist es ein Argument???  Viele Android basierende Geräte/Handys können nicht zum Angebot der original Android Apps zugreifen. (nur Hersteller eigene App Seiten)
Alternative Quellen sind für jedes SmartPhone n Argument... 

Also vom Symbian das für Schwarz/Weiß Handys gestrickt wurde und vom Symbian das heute verwendet wird, das ist doch wohl ein Himmel weiter Unterschied... 

Windows 1.0 wurde für Monochrom Grafiken/Monitore geschrieben... beides gibt es heute für TouchScreen Geräte...

Ich bin froh das mein Handy nicht permanet Online ist...
Aber nur weils mal für S/W Handys war und nicht alle Funktionen der anderen Handy OS von Haus aus mitbringt???
Das Argument hinkt gewaltig!!


----------



## TAZ (23. Januar 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Alternative Quellen sind kein Argument, die gibt es auch bei Android.
> Symbian wurde als OS für Handys mit Tasten und kleinem SW-Display entwickelt. Für aktuelle Smartphones sollte man kein OS nehmen, das auf diesem Uralt-OS basiert, sondern eins, das von vorn herein für Touch-Bedienung entwickelt wurde.
> Dass Android-Handys ständig online sind, ist auch ein riesiger Vorteil. Ein N8 z.B. informiert mich nicht sofort über neue E-Mails. Ein Handy-OS, das nicht mit dem Google-Account verbunden ist, ist sowieso fail.
> 
> Geschrieben auf meinem GT-I5800 mit PCGH Extreme



Natürlich ist es ein Argument, denn du bist eben nicht auf einen Store beschränkt, sieh es mal von der anderen Seite.
Symbian wurde aus Epoc heraus entwickelt und ist bis heute auch eines der sichersten Systeme was Viren etc. betrifft.
Und mal ehrlich du interagierst nicht direkt mit dem Betriebssystem sondern mit der Graphischen Benutzeroberfläche. Ist doch bei Windows genau das Gleiche! Da beschwerrt sich ja auch keiner dass es mal für 486er entwickelt wurde.
Ja und ich will gar nicht ständig mit dem Netz verbunden sein, das ist für mich fail.

Geh doch nicht davon aus dass deine Bedürfnisse an ein Smartphone die gleichen wie bei allen anderen menschen sind. Und ein N8 kann auch automatisch deine Mails abholen...

Aber Gegenfrage, hat dein GT-I5800 einen HDMI-ausgang, einen FM-Transmitter, kannst du daran per Bluetooth oder USB Tastaturen und Mäuse anschliessen oder hast du einen 12MP Kamera? Nein?!?..na das ist aber mal echt fail...


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2011)

Noch ein paar Worte zu Symbian: Klar, Apps gibt es wenn man sich bemüht welche zu suchen. Die große Schwachstelle ist aber die Systemstabilität. Mein N95 hat sich damals regelmäßig aufgehängt (zB beim Musikwiedergeben mit "Systemfehler", einfachem Freeze, oder es hat sich einfach die App geschlossen). Auch nett ist es wenn im Fall der Fälle die Software versagt und man das Teil erst neu starten muss um wieder Empfang zu haben und den Notruf wählen zu können. Beim SE Vivaz Pro von meinem Vater ist der "Doppelklick" einfach nur nervig, besonders stabil läufts OS auch da nicht. Der Browser beendet sich auch gerne mal ohne Vorwarnung. Bein Nokia C6 einer bekannten schmiert das Gerät ab sobald man den Lagesensor nutzen will (Display drehen), war desswegen schon mehrfach in Reperatur. Auch hier weitere Stabilitätzsdefizite...
Da läuft das Java-OS auf mein C905 stabiler , und da funst wenigstens das Navi ohne das man nen paar Mal den Akku rauskloppen muss weils Gerät freezed .
MeeGo ist der richtige Weg für Nokia .


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (23. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Worte zu Symbian: Klar, Apps gibt es wenn man sich bemüht welche zu suchen. Die große Schwachstelle ist aber die Systemstabilität. Mein N95 hat sich damals regelmäßig aufgehängt (zB beim Musikwiedergeben mit "Systemfehler", einfachem Freeze, oder es hat sich einfach die App geschlossen). Auch nett ist es wenn im Fall der Fälle die Software versagt und man das Teil erst neu starten muss um wieder Empfang zu haben und den Notruf wählen zu können...



Stabilitäts Probleme bei Nokia Handys hatte ich zuletzt bei meinem Nokia 7650... hab die Version gecheckt und ne neue Version aufspielen lassen, danach wars weg, das Problem.

**#0000#* - Zeigt die Software/ Firmware Version an

Aber ich denke auch bei anderen Herstellern von Handy und OS dafür gibt es manchmal n Schwarzes (Schaf) Handy...

Mein Vater hate n HTC mit solchen Probs...


----------



## Superwip (23. Januar 2011)

> Welcher Otto-Normalverbraucher sucht denn außerhalb des Ovi-Stores Apps? Es geht hier nicht um einen minderen Teil der Nutzer. Außerdem lässt sich auf einem Symbian Handy nicht immer jede Software problemlos installieren (Stichwort: Zertifikate). Für Android und iPhone-User ist fast das ganze Angebot auf einen Blick ersichtlich (Market, Appstore), das erleichtert es dem Nutzer nun mal. Und das macht wohl den größten Erfolg von Android und iOS aus.
> 
> Ach ja: Ich glaube auch kaum, dass die vorhandene x86-Software so ohne weiteres läuft, oder dass sich ein normaler Nutzer überhaupt mit der Hardware/Software in dieser Form auseinander setzt. Es wird scheitert, ich prophezeie es!



Das N9 wird sicher kein iPhone Killer

Es wird auch nicht unbedingt was für Casual User, die das Handy bedienen wollen, indem sie über den Bildschirm wischen und auf bunte Bildchen drücken, auch wenn das sicher auch möglich ist

Die Möglichkeiten die dieses Handy bietet sind jedoch enorm; es richtet sich an die Zielgruppe der versierten Nutzer, die fähig sind selbstständig Software zu suchen und die mit Linux umgehen können, eine Zielgruppe, die nicht allzu groß aber weltweit gesehen groß genug ist und für die das N9 das _ultimative Handy_ darstellen dürfte


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Januar 2011)

TAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist es ein Argument, denn du bist eben nicht auf einen Store beschränkt, sieh es mal von der anderen Seite.


Aber das ist kein Argument, warum Symbian besser sein soll als Android, weil Android genau das, die alternativen App-Quellen, auch bietet.



> Ja und ich will gar nicht ständig mit dem Netz verbunden sein


Ich schon. Beim PC ist das auch seit Jahren Standard.



> Aber Gegenfrage, hat dein GT-I5800 einen HDMI-ausgang


DLNA FTW!



> einen FM-Transmitter


Miese, analoge FM-Übertragung braucht man heutzutage nicht mehr, wo doch fast jedes Autoradio USB und ggf. Bluetooth hat.
Wer wirklich einen FM-Transmitter braucht, kann ihn sich kaufen, mit Klinkeneingang für jedes Handy (oder das alte Autoradio entsorgen, was die bessere Wahl ist). Alle anderen freuen sich über ein Handy, das ein platz-/stromfressendes Bauteil weniger hat. Spart auch Produktionskosten.



> kannst du daran per Bluetooth oder USB Tastaturen und Mäuse anschliessen


Per Bluetooth geht es glaube ich sogar. Zumindest wirbt Archos damit, dass das 101 Internet Tablet (ebenfalls Android) externe Tastaturen unterstützt.
USB mit Adapterkabel wie beim N8 finde ich lächerlich.



> oder hast du einen 12MP Kamera?


Es gibt auch Android-Smartphones mit guten Kameras, z.B. das HTC Desire HD.
Von einem Billig-Smartphone kannst du keine High-End-Kamera erwarten.
Mir ging es aber um das OS und das ist bei Nokia Müll.
zotac hat es auf den Punkt gebracht, siehe Sig. 

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-I5800 mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## zøtac (23. Januar 2011)

1) Blutooth Tastaturen funktionieren mit Android
2) Wer braucht ne 12MP Kamera im Handy? Die Bilder sind doch trotzdem Müll
3) Ständig mit dem Internet verbunden zu sein hat mit ner günstigen Internet Flat nur vorteile, z.B. kann man unterwegs gut Livemessenger benutzen o.ä.
4) Android ist auch nicht auf den Store beschränkt, und da gibts 100x so viele Apps. 

Ich weiß nicht warum Nokia nicht wenigstens bei High End Smartphones auf Android setzt, ist einfach das ausgereiftere OS.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (23. Januar 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> ...Miese, analoge FM-Übertragung braucht man heutzutage nicht mehr, wo doch fast jedes Autoradio USB und ggf. Bluetooth hat.
> Wer wirklich einen FM-Transmitter braucht, kann ihn sich kaufen, mit Klinkeneingang für jedes Handy (oder das alte Autoradio entsorgen, was die bessere Wahl ist). Alle anderen freuen sich über ein Handy, das ein platz-/stromfressendes Bauteil weniger hat. Spart auch Produktionskosten...



Nur so am Rande... es gibt mehr Einsatzmöglichkeiten als n Autoradio...


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2011)

Aufm N95 war immer die aktuellste FW, in der Hoffnung das sich mal was tut. Wenigstens war der Systemfehler mit der FW vom September '10 weg...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Januar 2011)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so am Rande... es gibt mehr Einsatzmöglichkeiten als n Autoradio...


Küchenradio? Kannst du durch nen Bluetooth-Lautsprecher ersetzen.
Stereoanlage? DLNA-Empfänger anschließen, z.B. von HTC, viel bessere Quali als FM. Oder Bluetooth oder Klinke-Cinch-Adapter.
Wenn ich nem Freund ein Lied über FM zeigen will, geht das nur über dem seinen Handylautsprecher, macht keinen Sinn. Andere FM-Empfänger als das Handy haben viele heute nicht mehr.

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-I5800 mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## TAZ (23. Januar 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> 1) Blutooth Tastaturen funktionieren mit Android
> 2) Wer braucht ne 12MP Kamera im Handy? Die Bilder sind doch trotzdem Müll
> 3) Ständig mit dem Internet verbunden zu sein hat mit ner günstigen Internet Flat nur vorteile, z.B. kann man unterwegs gut Livemessenger benutzen o.ä.
> 4) Android ist auch nicht auf den Store beschränkt, und da gibts 100x so viele Apps.
> ...



1. Toll, bei Symbian/Nokia auch.
2. Nokia N8 Shoots Cover Photo for PiX Magazine - Technabob
3. Hängt vom persönlichen Nutzerverhalten ab, nicht pauschalisieren.
4. Symbian auch nicht. 

Wo war jetzt gleich der gravierende Vorteil von Android, muss ich irgendwie überlesen haben...vllt die Datensammlerei (nicht nur von Google, auch von dieversen Programmen), die imensen Hardwareanforderungen. Und jetzt erklär wo Android das ausgereiftere System ist.

Ich gebe gerne zu dass es ein modeneres GUI hat...aber sonst?



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Küchenradio? Kannst du durch nen Bluetooth-Lautsprecher ersetzen.
> Stereoanlage? DLNA-Empfänger anschließen, z.B. von HTC, viel bessere Quali als FM. Oder Bluetooth oder Klinke-Cinch-Adapter.
> Wenn ich nem Freund ein Lied über FM zeigen will, geht das nur über dem  seinen Handylautsprecher, macht keinen Sinn. Andere FM-Empfänger als das  Handy haben viele heute nicht mehr.
> 
> Geschrieben auf meinem GT-I5800 mit PCGH Extreme



Zum Beispiel kann ich ein Lied mit dem N8 abspielen und er kann seine  Anlage einschalten, den entsprechenden Kanal wählen und man kann das  Lied über die Anlage hören, ganz ohne Zusatz-Hardware. Und schlechter  als Bluetooth ist es auch nicht.



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Per Bluetooth geht es glaube ich sogar. Zumindest wirbt Archos damit,  dass das 101 Internet Tablet (ebenfalls Android) externe Tastaturen  unterstützt.
> USB mit Adapterkabel wie beim N8 finde ich lächerlich.
> 
> Es gibt auch Android-Smartphones mit guten Kameras, z.B. das HTC Desire HD.
> ...



Toll bei Archos geht es...ging jetzt aber gar nicht darum, da Tablets eine völlig andere Gattung sind.
USB-Host mit Adapterkabel ist lächerlich...soso...ohne finde ich noch viel lächerlicher.
Ist bestimmt auch total lächerlich sein Smartphone per USB-Kabel mit dem PC zu verbinden...ehh klar.
Zu Kamera siehe oben.
Symbian ist kein müll, das zeigt nur dass du gar nicht willens bist dich mal damit ausnander zu setzen. Symbian 3 ist kein schlechtes System, und 2011 kommen noch mal eine ganze Reihe Updates, mit denen unter anderem die UI nochmal aufpoliert werden soll.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (23. Januar 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Küchenradio? Kannst du durch nen Bluetooth-Lautsprecher ersetzen.
> Stereoanlage? DLNA-Empfänger anschließen, z.B. von HTC, viel bessere Quali als FM. Oder Bluetooth oder Klinke-Cinch-Adapter.
> Wenn ich nem Freund ein Lied über FM zeigen will, geht das nur über dem seinen Handylautsprecher, macht keinen Sinn. Andere FM-Empfänger als das Handy haben viele heute nicht mehr.
> 
> Geschrieben auf meinem GT-I5800 mit PCGH Extreme



Wie schon mal jemand hier feststellte, Du sollst auch mal davon ausgehen das nicht Jeder ne Anlage mit DLNA hat. Anders gesagt, nicht Die Mittel die Dir zur Verfügung stehen... 
und nicht jeder schleppt die Kabel zum Handy immer mit sich rum...

Jedes Betriebssystem fing mal klein an und ist mit den Aufgaben gewachsen ... auch Android und Symbian...


----------



## TAZ (24. Januar 2011)

Hängt zwar nicht direkt mit dem N9 zusammen, aber im Zusammenhang mit MeeGo sicherlich sehr interessant.

Englisch: Is this Nokia's tablet-shaped MeeGo device? -- Engadget

Und auch auf Deutsch: Ein Nokia-Tablet mit MeeGo? - Engadget German

Ich gehe sehr stark davon aus, dass es kein Fake ist. Zum einen sieht es wirklich nirgends bearbeitet aus und zum anderen ist die Schutzfolie mit der silbernen Ecke typisch für Nokia.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Januar 2011)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> und nicht jeder schleppt die Kabel zum Handy immer mit sich rum.


Das gilt für das HDMI-Kabel aber genauso. Da kannst du auch einen DLNA-Empfänger mit schleppen.
Für Fernseher ohne DLNA gilt dasselbe wie für Autoradios ohne USB/Bluetooth: wegwerfen, was anständiges kaufen.
Du setzt bei einem TV HDMI voraus, da kann ich auch DLNA voraussetzen, auch ein technischer Mindeststandard.
Du willst HDMI, weil nicht jeder TV DLNA hat. Da kann man auch gleich nen SCART-Anschluss am Handy fordern, weil nicht jeder TV HDMI hat.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (24. Januar 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Das gilt für das HDMI-Kabel aber genauso. Da kannst du auch einen DLNA-Empfänger mit schleppen.
> Für Fernseher ohne DLNA gilt dasselbe wie für Autoradios ohne USB/Bluetooth: wegwerfen, was anständiges kaufen.
> Du setzt bei einem TV HDMI voraus, da kann ich auch DLNA voraussetzen, auch ein technischer Mindeststandard.
> Du willst HDMI, weil nicht jeder TV DLNA hat. Da kann man auch gleich nen SCART-Anschluss am Handy fordern, weil nicht jeder TV HDMI hat.



Ich glaube Du richtest Dich an den Falschen... ich sprach von FM Transmitter und DLNA...

Das mit dem HDMI kam nicht von mir...Bitte Postings richtig lesen und dann Antworten...Danke

P.S. Im Übrigen würde ich auch nicht immer n DLNA Kabel mit mir rumschleppen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Januar 2011)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> P.S. Im Übrigen würde ich auch nicht immer n DLNA Kabel mit mir rumschleppen


DLNA-Kabel?! WTF?
So, ich hol mir jetzt n WLAN-Kabel und häng mich auf.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (24. Januar 2011)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> DLNA-Kabel?! WTF?
> So, ich hol mir jetzt n WLAN-Kabel und häng mich auf.



Du merkt ich hab kein DLNA  aber ich kann Dir gerne n Strick zum Erschießen geben


----------



## Superwip (24. Januar 2011)

DLNA ist im Gegensatz zu HDMI alles andere als selbstverständlich, das gilt insbesondere auch für Monitore

Desweiteren hat DLNA nicht die Bandbreiten und Möglichkeiten bei der Übertragung hochauflösenden Videomaterials

Und ich kenne auch einige (Auto-) Radios, die nichtmal einen Klinkeneingang haben...



> Da kann man auch gleich nen SCART-Anschluss am Handy fordern, weil nicht jeder TV HDMI hat.


Viele Handys haben TV-Out, den kann man bei Bedarf 1:1 auf SCART adaptern; ob das N9 TV-Out hat ist unbekannt aber wahrscheinlich, das ist ein klassisches High-End Feature bei neueren Nokia Handys, einschließlich solchen mit HDMI und auch dem N900, das man wohl als Vorgänger des N9 sehen kann



> da kann ich auch DLNA voraussetzen


Definitiv nicht. DLNA ist bei weitem kein Standard, auch bei neuesten Geräten während HDMI spätestens über einen DVI Adapter nicht nur bei praktisch sämtlichen neueren TVs sondern auch bei halbwegs aktuellen Bildschirmen genutz werden kann

HDMI ist auch ein echter Bildschirmausgang, DLNA erlaubt nur das Streamen von Medieninhalten, das ist doch etwas anderes

Du würdest bei einem Laptop ja auch nicht auf HDMI verzichten wollen weil man ja auch DLNA nutzen kann...



> Küchenradio? Kannst du durch nen Bluetooth-Lautsprecher ersetzen.
> Stereoanlage? DLNA-Empfänger anschließen, z.B. von HTC, viel bessere Quali als FM. Oder Bluetooth oder Klinke-Cinch-Adapter.
> Wenn ich nem Freund ein Lied über FM zeigen will, geht das nur über dem seinen Handylautsprecher, macht keinen Sinn. Andere FM-Empfänger als das Handy haben viele heute nicht mehr.



Zu 1&2: teure Hardwareinvestitionen können nicht immer eine Lösung sein zumal man ja nicht immer zuhause ist...

Bluetooth ist natürlich die bessere Lösung aber bei weitem nicht immer verfügbar, auch nicht bei Neugeräten und das wird sich auch in absehbarer Zukunft nicht ändern

Zu 3) Ich denke, die FM- Methode ist da doch besser... und das viele keine FM Empfänger mehr haben halte ich auch für ein Gerücht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Januar 2011)

Ich würde mir ums Verrecken keinen TV ohne DLNA kaufen. Deswegen kann ich es auch als Standard ansehen.


----------



## TAZ (24. Januar 2011)

Und da ist dein Grundproblem, du gehst von dir aus. Ist auch okay, wenn deswegen ein Symbian oder MeeGo-Smartphone nix für dich ist. Aber bitte stell es nicht so da als würde es allgemeingültig für jeden zutreffen.


----------



## zøtac (24. Januar 2011)

Naja, er ist aber nicht der einzige der hier von sich aus geht


----------



## Biosman (25. Januar 2011)

Schönes Handy, nur leider kein Android. Da kann noch so eine Technik verbaut sein.

P.s. Hier brauch gar keiner gegen irgendwelche Marken anstinken, egal ob Nokia, HTC, Siemes, Apple oder Motorola JEDER versucht sein Geld zu machen, jeder von diesen Herstellern versucht IMMER MEHR Geld zu machen. Dabei ist Ihnen fast jedes Mittel recht. Jede Der genannten Firmen hat mehr als nur eine Leiche im Keller.


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2011)

> Schönes Handy, nur leider kein Android. Da kann noch so eine Technik verbaut sein.



Was ist jetzt so toll an Android?

Abgesehen davon würde ich fest davon ausgehen, dass das Handy bei Bedarf auch mit Android läuft´, wie schon das N900; die technischen Grundlagen sind jedenfalls vorhanden, Android gibt es bereits in einer X86 tauglichen Version, die auch auf den Moorestown ATOMs läuft


----------



## TAZ (25. Januar 2011)

Nokia wird es per Dualboot sicherlich auch erlauben Android zu installieren.
Wie gesagt das N900 war das zweite Smartphone nach dem Nexus S auf dem Android 2.3 lief.

Mal wieder im Zusammenhang mir MeeGo interessant.
Nokia's leaked MeeGo device resembles dual-core ST-Ericsson U8500 reference platform -- Engadget

Das finale MeeGo wird eine andere Oberfläche bekommen.


----------



## TAZ (8. Februar 2011)

So langsam nimmt der MeeGo -zug richtig Fahrt auf.
Denn es sollen alle Android-Apps ohne Portierung auf MeeGo lauffähig sein....
Damit hätte man schon zum Start tausende Apps verfügbar!

Quelle: Myriad Alien Dalvik: Android-Applikationen laufen auf Meego - Golem.de


----------



## Superwip (8. Februar 2011)

Eines sollte aber klar sein: ARM Apps, egal ob für ARM- MeeGo, ARM- Maemo oder ARM- Android werden dank der x86 CPU Architektur erst nach einer Neukompillierung laufen

Trotzdem ist das N9 bei der Softwareauswahl überlegen; wie gesagt: 90% aller Desktoplinuxsoftware sollte ohne weiteres laufen, da kommt kein anderes Smartphone ran


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (8. Februar 2011)

Sind Android-Apps nicht etwa Java-Applikationen oder muss man die auch irgendwie kompilieren?

*Edit:* Ich hab' mal ausführlich Google bemüht und Android gibt es als kompletten x86 Port und die Apps laufen dort auch (wie auf ARM): http://www.android-x86.org/

Nur manche Apps (mit GPS-Support usw.) scheinen nicht zu laufen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (8. Februar 2011)

Steck0rWechsl0r schrieb:


> Sind Android-Apps nicht etwa Java-Applikationen oder muss man die auch irgendwie kompilieren?


Java muss man kompilieren, aber zu einem Zwischencode, dem Java-Bytecode. Dieser wird erst zur Laufzeit in (ARM-/x86-/...-)Maschinencode umgewandelt.
Android-Apps sind Java-Apps, aber sie können auch Teile in anderen Programmiersprachen haben, z.B. C, für performancekritische Aufgaben. Android ist btw OpenCL-fähig (laut thysol) und OpenCL ist plattformunabhängig.


----------



## TAZ (9. Februar 2011)

Naja die Android-Apps laufen doch ehh in der Java-VM Dalvik...
Und es ist meinem Programm egal wenn es in der VM läuft welcher Hardware-Unterbau drinne steckt...

btw: Neuer engadget-Artikel zum Thema...
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/09/nokia-kills-n9-00-its-first-meego-handset/

Bin ich der Einzige der die Überschrift etwas verwirrend findet?
Nokia hat nie ein N9(-00) angekündigt, vllt. war es von vornherein nur als Entwicklerplattform gedacht. Und nun bringt man als finales Gerät eben ein N9-01...


----------



## Superwip (9. Februar 2011)

Noch 5 Tage bis zum Mobile World Congress, dann sind wir alle schlauer


----------



## Krabbat (9. Februar 2011)

ja auf meego bin ich echt mal gespannt
ich hoffe nicht, dass es (ie einige gerüchte melden) eingestellt wird, denn es könnte sich als sehr interessant herausstellen
vor allem mit der x86 hardware und so wird ja auch die hardware recht gut
manchen internetquellen melden ja, dass die grafikeinheit des meego smartphones gar leistungsmäßig zwischen ps2 und ps3 leigt und dabei sogar deutlich näher am niveau der ps3!!! für ein handy echt stark
nächstens könnte man einfach sein handy als spielekonsole benutzen (über hdmi an den fernseher und über usb nen contoller anschließen und dann wird gezockt)


----------



## Krabbat (9. Februar 2011)

ach ja noch was:
amd ist ja vor kurzen auch der entwicklung von meego beigetreten
könnte es sein, dass es in naher zukunft auch fusion apus von amd für smartphones gibt? das wär mal richtig genial


----------



## Superwip (10. Februar 2011)

> ach ja noch was:
> amd ist ja vor kurzen auch der entwicklung von meego beigetreten
> könnte es sein, dass es in naher zukunft auch fusion apus von amd für smartphones gibt? das wär mal richtig genial


 
Ich denke das hat wenig miteinander zu tun; alle aktuellen oder angekündigten Fusion Chips verbrauchen noch zu viel Strom und haben in Folge auch eine zu hohe Abwärme um sinnvoll in Handys eingesetzt werden zu können

Aber MeeGo ist auch kein reines Handy Betriebssystem; es kann auch in Tablets und prinzipiell auch in herkömmlichen Laptops und PCs zum Einsatz kommen, es wird ja auch etwa im WeeTab verwendet



> manchen internetquellen melden ja, dass die grafikeinheit des meego smartphones gar leistungsmäßig zwischen ps2 und ps3 leigt und dabei sogar deutlich näher am niveau der ps3!!! für ein handy echt stark


 
Die Leistung hat nichts (oder wenig) mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun... konkret geht es um die Intel GMA 600, die in dem Gerät (aber nicht prinzipiell in jedem MeeGo Gerät!) verbaut sein soll; ich denke, ihre Leistung lässt sich etwa mit der GPU der PS2 vergleichen aber das ist nur eine sehr vorsichtige Schätzung

Das Handy mit einem externen Bildschirm wie einen PC oder eine Konsole u.a. zum Spielen zu verwenden ist wahrscheinlich möglich, wäre aber auch nichts unbedingt neues


----------



## TAZ (10. Februar 2011)

Also die Netbook UX von MeeGo wird nicht weiter entwickelt, nur noch Fehlerbereinigungen sind für MeeGo 1.2 vorgesehen.
Daher wird es wohl bei Smartphones und Tablets bleiben.

btw: Das N8 lässt sich auch schon per HDMI in 720p verbinden.
Selbst das alte 5800 XPM kann das, zwar nur per Composite aber es geht...


----------



## tomrei (10. Februar 2011)

aus dem smartphone wird wohl nichts
Nokia N9: Ende für das erste MeeGo-Smartphone


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (10. Februar 2011)

Nicht nur Reuters, auch das hochseriöse Wall Street Journal hat angeblich eine sichere Quelle. Morgen wissen wir was Sache ist. Nokia CEO Elop will morgen nämlich eine Pressekonferenz zur Zukunftsstragie von Nokia halten. Allerdings würde ich keine Wunder erwarten. Sinnvoll wäre der Sprung auf ein etabliertes System und das ist auch WP 7 definitiv noch nicht. Vielleicht hat diese Allianz aber eine solide Basis, langfristig gesehen... immerhin ist die App-Versorgung für WP 7 jetzt schon qualitativ über der von Symbian.


----------



## Zerebo (10. Februar 2011)

Alles andere als ein großer Strategiewechsel wird Nokias Thron langfristig nicht retten können.
Wird langsam Zeit das sie auf den Android Zug aufspringen.
Samsung schafft es ja auch 3(oder mehr?) verschiedene OS zu fahren,dann sollte es für Nokia auch möglich sein.


----------



## Superwip (10. Februar 2011)

Das hört sich meiner Meinung nach alles nicht gut an... und ich glaube kaum, dass das Einstampfen von fast fertigen technischen Prestigeprojekten wirklich gut für Nokia sein kann...

Warten wir ab was da noch kommt...

Eine Einstellung des N9 wäre auch ein Rückschlag für Intel, es wäre ja immerhin das erste Handy mit Moorestown CPU


----------



## Krabbat (11. Februar 2011)

ein meego handy wir sicherlich kommen
nur die frage ist, wie schnell das system fertig ist


----------

